

Ask HN:  Who is using Google Checkout for their product? - techiferous

I've heard someone suggest using Google Checkout for a SaaS product.  I've never heard of this before.  Is anyone using Google Checkout for SaaS?
======
sorenbs
What i have heard from people is that using Google Checkout as the only option
is significantly worse than using paypal as the only option. Providing the
option between the two gives a marginally better conversion rate.

Check the discussion here [http://www.invesp.com/blog/ecommerce/paypal-vs-
google-checko...](http://www.invesp.com/blog/ecommerce/paypal-vs-google-
checkout-and-why-you-should-offer-both.html)

~~~
patrickaljord
That will change though with the webstore being released in a few days now.
The webstore is based on google checkout, just like the android market.

<https://chrome.google.com/webstore>

~~~
qeorge
Incidentally, they're going to allow PayPal on Andriod Market shortly:

[http://www.thestreet.com/story/10880639/1/google-paypal-
set-...](http://www.thestreet.com/story/10880639/1/google-paypal-set-on-
android-deal.html)

But I do agree: Google Checkout needs an eBay to subsidize its growth.

------
edge17
We had google checkout and paypal as payment options. The difference was
easily 10:1 in favor of paypal. People paying from overseas prefer paypal
significantly.

~~~
jmelloy
We receive next to no support from Google for Checkout, too. It's more of a
pain than it's worth, IMHO.

------
absconditus
"Google Checkout is an alternative checkout flow you can use to process sales.
While Checkout is designed primarily for transactions involving tangible and
digital goods, you may also process transactions for services, subscriptions,
and donations (if your organization is 501c3 tax-exempt). All transactions
must abide by our content policies. Google Checkout cannot be used as a person
to person money transfer service at this time."

[http://checkout.google.com/support/sell/bin/answer.py?answer...](http://checkout.google.com/support/sell/bin/answer.py?answer=134420&cbid=-1lhlln0fe1x5t&src=cb&lev=%20index)

